# Questions???



## GGAPP (Sep 14, 2011)

New to the world of forums.. Atleast writing on them.. Never had to worry about hunting over ice, and since everything is starting to freeze I'm at a standstill. Just moved to GFAFB and need some advice on spreads and such. Never done the field hunting.. Heard it's the way to go... But have no idea about it.. Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

1- Go for a drive right before sunset
2- find ducks/geese in field
3- set decoys where and how ducks,geese were sitting the night before


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Make sure you hide yourself well in the field. That is the biggest thing to remember once you have found the birds. Set up just like a water hunt wind at your back or side.


----------



## GGAPP (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. Bout how many dekes do you need to field hunt? Ducks/Geese


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I don't think you need to hide real well... just don't move. Ducks will come in with you standing out there in the wide open if you are still... geese, not so much.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Unless you are in a field with a lot of cover, you need to hide well. Some ducks may come early but they will flare once it lightens up if you are not hidden in some way.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

If I was just starting out I would get 2 dozen full body goose decoys and two duck spinners and you should be set to kill some ducks or a few geese. Make sure to turn the spinners off when the geese come though. If you really get into it though you will want to buy more decoys. I normally run 2 to 5 dozen full body geese and 4 dozen full body ducks depending on what we saw scouting the field.


----------



## GGAPP (Sep 14, 2011)

Will ducks in the field decoy into duck shells as good as full bodies?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Ducks will decoys into duck decoys and any goose decoys. If you get goose decoys you have a chance at both, and they are bigger and cover your blinds up better. Again I can't stress how important hiding well is especially in field hunting. You can try standing up in the decoys really still and see how far that gets you. It's not going to work.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I wouldn't take advice from anyone saying that hiding doesn't matter. After scouting, hiding is by far the most important key to success. It is by far more important than calling, # of decoys, decoy or placement.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Go with Goose Decoys.


----------

